# Through the Veil: Treasures of the Feywild is now available on the DM's Guild! (D&D5e)



## DNDElise (Jul 30, 2021)

*Through the Veil: Treasures of the Feywild*

*Journey through the veil and discover the treasure that awaits you in the Feywild. Do you dare wield such wild magic?*​

Treasures of the Feywild is the second volume in the Through the Veil series designed for Dungeons & Dragons 5th Edition (D&D5e). These pages hold a treasure trove of wildly original fey-themed items, artifacts, weapons, armor, potions, instruments, whimsical trinkets, and adventuring gear to delight, bewitch, and terrify your players!

- A map that leads to your greatest desire...

- Seven faerie dragons, trapped in stone by a spiteful fey prince...

- A cloak infused with the very essence of the seasons...

- A legendary blade that can control, even part, the sea... 






*Extensive lore to plant seeds of adventures beyond any hero’s wildest imagination.*

Snag a seat at the Symphony of Seasons. Traverse the wind on a passing dandelion pod. Get lost in Alabast Pergolast's magnificent snow globe and an alpine village from which you might never escape. Sample fairy oddities like enchanted smelling salts, fairy ring soup, pixie dust, and more! Enjoy a cup of crinklecusp bud tea - with permission from the local dryads, of course!

Treasures of the Feywild features 170+ pages of items steeped in lore highlighting the mystery and magic of the fey realm: a legendary seed which can restore the dead to life; a mantle that manifests a liminal version of its wearer; a locket that transforms mortal injuries into butterflies. Adventurers beware such nefarious creations as the headband of nightmares, bone needles of Dread Polly Mudmouth, apples of dark slumber, and more.

Create compelling fey-themed adventures and campaigns around such legendary items as the Primal Vestments, Armaments of the Great Horned Owl, the masks of the Starlight Masquerade, the Stinging Garments of Whelve-La, and the Horn & Shield of Eponatha - the first unicorn, who sprang from the dream of a young girl known only as the Dreamcaller. And only a chosen champion may hold the Spirit of the Feywild itself in their hand.

Your purchase will include a PDF copy with over 170 full color pages featuring over 400 unique, Fey magic items, weapons, adventuring gear, and trinkets. You will also get a high contrast version that is screen reader friendly!

 Product Link | http://bit.ly/3ieIkia


----------



## darjr (Jul 30, 2021)

That contributers list is insanely good!


----------



## DNDElise (Jul 30, 2021)

darjr said:


> That contributers list is insanely good!



We had 80+ folks on the creative team. Everyone was great to work with!


----------

